# Apple fritters



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

So I was in a cookin mood and decided to do something different. I took the corn fritter recipes that I posted a while back and altered a bit and made apple fritters.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*But then........*

I needed a main course. So I thought, Fried Chicken!!!! Had some thighs defrosted and fired them up, made some gravy to with them but then I just had to have some mashed spuds with corn as well.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Dang if you guys dont get back to fishen and quit posten recipes Im gona gain a 100#.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yum!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

WV Cobbmullet said:


> Dang if you guys dont get back to fishen and quit posten recipes Im gona gain a 100#.


It turned out good.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Thass what Im talking about!

Hey man, if youre gonna eat, it ought to be some real food.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks good Boss!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

My New Year's resolvings just went out the window!..:beer:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Not those are sure fit'n! I could eat my weight in those!


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

My Nana makes them all the time. However she just skins and cores the apple then slices them into rings. Apples stays a little crisper/firmer that way, but anyway is good! Put some King Syrup (or other light molasses) on them. Makin me hungry!


----------

